# mi nueva adquisicion



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Que tal gente,

Despues de mes y medio de no subirme a una bici por culpa de una luxacion acromioclavicular en el Ajusco, y de mas de 2 meses de no rodar en el DDLL, ayer por fín regresé a las andadas (o rodadas), pero por sanidad mental y fisica, lo hice en una hardtail, ya que por prescipcion médica tengo prohibido subirme a una full sus (es lo que le dije a mi esposa para justificar la compra, creo que no me creyó jajaja).

Aqui esta la unica foto que le he tomado:










Desde antes del golpe andaba ya pensando en una bici mas ligera que la Coiler, mas trepadora y comoda para rodadas de mas de 50 km (que con la Coiler las he hecho pero al dia siguiente no quiero saber de pedales). Mi proposito para este año es incrementar distancias gradualmente hasta llegar a los 100 km, y espero que esta mulita me ayude a lograr mi objetivo.

Quedó armada de la siguiente manera:

Cuadro: On-one 456 cromoly talla 18".
Rines: Sun Rhyno Lite.
Suspension: RS Revelation 120mm (proximamente Fox Talas 100-140).
Frenos: Avid BB7 con palancas Speedial. 185F, 160R .
Multiplicacion y desviadores: SLX. multi 22-32-bash.
Mandos y Cassette: Microshift de 8 pasos, cassette 11-34.
Cadena: Sram PG-951.
Tazas: On-one Smoothie light.
Potencia: On-one Ultralight CNC
Poste de asiento/abrazadera: One-one twelfty/On-one forged alloy
Asiento: On-one Inbred
Manubrio / Puños: One-one oversized / On-one foam grips
Pedales: MKS DD Cube.
Peso: 12.8 kg

Quedé bastante satisfecho con el peso, sobre todo si lo comparo con los 17.5 kg de la Coiler.

Ya en la rodada, me sentí bastante comodo. Ya tenía 2 años de no montar hardtails, trepé como nunca, y bajé como siempre jaja, aunque con precaucion para no lastimarme el hombro, que todavia esta sentido. El cuadro tiene buena rigidez lateral, segun leí mi medida ideal de este cuadro hubiera sido 16", lo siento ligeramente largo y en singletrack sinuoso me estorba un poco el wheelbase mas largo, pero me puedo adaptar. Lo unico que le cambiaria es la altura del manubrio, voy a jugar con los espaciadores para tratar de distribuir mi peso mas al frente. Tambien unas llantas de mas volumen no le vendrian mal (ahorita trae unas panaracer 2.2) Alguien me recomienda unas llantas ligeras en medida 2.35?

Como nota aparte, junto con la cleta pude estrenar mis 5-10 low impact. Es impresionante el agarre que tienes con estos tenis, y la rigidez de la suela (antes desconocida para mi) transmite muy bien el impulso al pedal.

Saludos,

Jack


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Esta muy bien la bici.... prefiero no hacer una pregunta por si tu esposa lee esto, jajajaja , saludos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

jaja pregunta, ella no se mete a los foros


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

JackStephen said:


> jaja pregunta, ella no se mete a los foros


No es una FS mejor cuando te estas recuperando? De todas maneras, al inicio haces menos kilometros y vas por veredas mas sencillas, pero la doble te hace mas suave la rodada, no?


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

pues yo rodé por las mismas veredas, pero el saber que traigo una hardtail me cambia la mentalidad y busco las lineas mas sencillas, evito los brincos y le bajo a la velocidad, con lo cual bajo considerablemente la probabilidad caerme o tener que eyectar en caso de que algo salga mal. 

definitivamente las piernas arden en las bajadas, vas absorbiendo todas las irregularidades, pero los brazos los siento muy bie, la suspension delantera hace su chamba, y como te digo, me la llevé bastante mas tranquila.

ademas, subir la kona al cerro, para no poder disfrutarla plenamente en las bajadas, es como manejar un ferrari sin pasar de segunda velocidad. demasiada la tentacion, y mucha mas la frustracion.


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

muy bonita tu nueva bici, ese color azul me pone uff, espero que te recuperes pronto desde mi tierra te mando las mejores vibras!!!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

no hay nada mejor que estrenar algo que tenga que ver con la bici lo que sea, esas primeras rodadas con algo nuevo son buenisimas estas moviendo esto y aquello tratando de encontrar el sweet spot de la bici contigo, disfrutala.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Esta preciosa, steel is real, baby!

feliciades!


----------



## kromat (Apr 8, 2012)

Es muy buena la bici?


----------

